# Spiele erst flüssig nach Catalyst installation nach jedem neustart



## thezeus (19. November 2011)

*Spiele erst flüssig nach Catalyst installation nach jedem neustart*

Hallo erstmal.

Da ich grad nicht weiß ob ich hier richtig im Thema bin fang ich trotzdem einfach mal an mein Problem zu schildern:

Egal bei welchem Spiel (grad meine aktuellen auf Rechner) DC Universe / Anno / Fifa / Batman Arkham / Crysis 2
mein Rechner läuft nicht flüßig und es ist unmöglich richtig darauf zu spielen.

Das komische ist, wenn ich den GraKa Treiber deinstallier und dann neu drauf mach läuft alles flüßig bis zum Neustart. Also nach der Treiber Installation starte ich das Spiel direkt ohne an den Einstellungen von der GraKa zu schrauben.

Meine Rechner Konfiguration:

Windows 7 Home Premium
Intel Core 2 CPU  6600 @ 2.4GHz
ASUS  P5W DH Deluxe
ATI Radeon HD 5770 / Catalyst 11.9
4GB RAM

Ich würde ja sagen es "könnte" an der Hardware (RAM) liegen. Aber wieso läuft dann alles einwandfrei nachdem ich dem Catalyst draufgespielt habe?

Ich hoffe mal mir kann dabei jemand helfen

Grüße


----------



## vin vom Dorf (19. November 2011)

*AW: Spiele erst flüssig nach Catalyst installation nach jedem neustart*

Am RAM liegt es nicht, 4 GB reichen für die genannten Spiele locker aus.

Hast schon mit dem Catalyst 11.11 versucht? Das ist ja der aktuelle, da du schreibst das du noch den 11.9 nutzt.


----------



## thezeus (19. November 2011)

*AW: Spiele erst flüssig nach Catalyst installation nach jedem neustart*

Wie gesagt ich würde es verstehen wenn das immer so ist das alles  ruckelt. Nur wieso ruckelt das nicht wenn ich nach nem Neustart den  Catalyst neu überspiele?

Wenn ich runterfahr hab ich keine Einstellungen geändert. Kann mir da  nicht vorstellen das es am 11.11 liegt aber ich probier es mal.


----------



## thezeus (20. November 2011)

*AW: Spiele erst flüssig nach Catalyst installation nach jedem neustart*

11.11 das gleich Problem. Funktioniert erst wenn ich nach Neustart Catalyst installiere.


----------



## Nexxor (3. Dezember 2011)

,,,,,,.........


----------

